# Single pic



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Just a single pic of my 25'' male boa. c.c. hanging at his favourite lookout post


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Very cool...feed it live or frozen?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I give him only frozen food







Fortunately he accepted frozen food right from the beginning.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

awesome mate...
what size tank is he in?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

For now he is in a 24''x16''x16'' but I'm already are looking for a bigger enclosure cause he will need it in a while :nod:


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

He looks awesome! Very nice boa









Could you post a full tank shot? Your setup looks very cool.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry nice sneake jan how old is he?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

He is very nice! Whats that substrate your useing?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Ries said:


> that's a verry nice sneake jan how old is he?
> [snapback]1137066[/snapback]​


Thanks, I have this snake for app. 2-3 months and I think he is 5 months old.



pamonster said:


> He is very nice! Whats that substrate your useing?
> [snapback]1137224[/snapback]​


I'm not sure how to say this in English, but the substrate I'm using are wood snippers









Today I have bought another Boa female, which is 5' and still a little nippy









I will post pics of her as soon as she is settled


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet snake.

Great shot.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

very nice boa......


----------

